# Friday pictures



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey gang,

been super busy in the last few months with the new job and baling hay and havent been able to contribute much to my favorite weekly installment. Thought id start us off rolling this Friday....

1. box blade i picked up for my pop fo his birthday (hes prolly reading so happy birthday pop)
2. jiggs patch i rolled up for my neighbor
3. finally got a barn cat to hang around, we call him Juan Diego
4. & 5. couple lights i picked up that i finally got around to hanging, big beer sign collector (mostly Texas beer)
6. cleaning up the shop a bit, it was really bad
7. moving the "mud dauber"
8. pumpin a little sand


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Couple from this week*

Got an opportunity to head out on an overnight trip to west matagorda bay for a night of fishing, floundering and fishing the next day...

Sunset on Matagorda Bay

Blue hour sunset

Sunrise Matagorda bay


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

And one of Pivo himself (blue), swimming with his horribly disobedient brother (whom has a sock fetish) poncho, in the canal in front of the house


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> been super busy in the last few months with the new job and baling hay and havent been able to contribute much to my favorite weekly installment. Thought id start us off rolling this Friday....
> 
> ...


I believe thats the dredge and mud dredge at broils lake in Eagle Lake Hanson plant? My dad is Dan most likely your boss? Small World


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Small world


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Small world


haha you just never know now a days


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

tailinaround90 said:


> haha you just never know now a days[/
> 
> So much for being the "the mysterious Pivo and Kolache" il hafta tell dan I bumped into his boy yesterday


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Just a couple from Monday.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Last weekend on the dock!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very excited...caught by himself!


----------



## Blaine (Jun 4, 2012)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> been super busy in the last few months with the new job and baling hay and havent been able to contribute much to my favorite weekly installment. Thought id start us off rolling this Friday....
> 
> ...


where is the dumping a bale pic taken?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The kids first crabbing trip


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

*Sunrise last weekend*

[/attach]


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Getting ready for bow season!! 









Very very hoppy. Liked the hopadillo better









Grilled up some delicious specklebelly!









Drake is ready for duck season!


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

1. White bass fish patties (using this recipe: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=225908), buttered Yukon Gold potatoes with fresh rosemary, and corn on the cob. Not Captain Dave quality presentation, but still mighty tasty.

2. August 1 Blacklight 5k fun run with my wife and 21 year old twin sons (before the run)

3. August 1 Blacklight 5k fun run with my wife and 21 year old twin sons (after the run)


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Here ya go.


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Alaska cruise in July*

Mount Ranier as approaching Seattle
My fish catching wife with her halibut
Yellow eye rockfish
harbor seal on iceberg up tracy arm fjord
flying over glacier in Juneau ice field


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

The LSU Dawgs...

Led, of course, by Tiger Mike...


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Kids fishing the surf with me, I was kneeling down in pic with my daughter on 2nd bar, not 3rd bar like it seems . She liked that surf fishing, my oldest son is in the second pic. Mrs Hawkins fishing the surf also, chunking the gulp under a cork, when the birds came by we call caught them then bite died every time after about 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Last Friday nights Blue Moon.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Blaine said:


> where is the dumping a bale pic taken?


My neighbors hay medow


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A few pictures from a recent offshore trip and the rewards from a lot of hard work. Thanks Blue Fin for an absolutely epic fishing trip.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Buckshot Magee said:


> The LSU Dawgs...
> 
> Led, of course, by Tiger Mike...


Are several of your "pack" from a single litter? I could only pick out 2 of them that might be older. Great looking Golden's.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yall are probably getting sick of the quail. But here I'll show you how fast they grow. First pic is day they hatched & the next 2 are from yesterday. They are 4 & 5 weeks old now.
These boogies can eat & poop. The flight pen is a must for the birds to condition themselves for flight. I can observe them developing their muscles for flight. Quail do not fly great distances but they can boogie. They can not only fly fast when approached, they can run like a roadrunner LOL. Thats why I call them boogies.
Another funny thing is watching them approach something they have never seen, They look like inspector clouseau. Its the funniest thing.:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Last weekend on the dock!


Look at that smile.:rotfl:


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*World Series Myrtle Beach SC*

The pictures are from my phone....Poor quality
The oldest was invited to join a team for a world series tournament last week. So just he and I went. We had a great time. Finished 6th out of 34 teams. Not terrible at all....We were the only TEXAS team there. A lot of teams from up north


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Very good stout. Will be getting more!

An Osprey in the parking lot at Legoland in Florida.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just couple from the last 2 weeks...








Offshore trip in Destin








Sunset on Conroe








Julie with a big carp she caught with an ultra light


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

A few from my Colorado/ Route 66 trip two weeks ago for Bullitt Nationals

Garden of the Gods




Royal Gorge 




Boss 429


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

zthomas18 said:


> Just couple from the last 2 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh! You got a boat with a couch on it. Bet the ladies love that. Well,:rotfl: no one can tell you that you can't catch fish on your couch.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Matagorda with my folks and daughter


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

New art

Me and my baby boy

ABWF party several years ago


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Are several of your "pack" from a single litter? I could only pick out 2 of them that might be older. Great looking Golden's.


All the same litter, 3 males & 3 females. Here are a few of their mama, Tommie Girl - Best hunter I ever had. Unfortunately, Tommie suddenly died about a week after she weened her pups....


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Are several of your "pack" from a single litter? I could only pick out 2 of them that might be older. Great looking Golden's.


Thank you - I appreciate that...

I'm pretty proud of them (as everyone can probably tell)!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I installed new rubber and rims on my rig last Sunday, ready to fish!

We fished 3 hours that afternoon; had 3 breakoffs w/big reds but brought home some trout...


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Buckshot Magee said:


> All the same litter, 3 males & 3 females. Here are a few of their mama, Tommie Girl - Best hunter I ever had. Unfortunately, Tommie suddenly died about a week after she weened her pups....


She gave you some beautiful pups!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Few Bb pics, my grandson played in Cooperstown NY this past week, he sent one over the Cf fence for his first bomb My 2 great nephews play for a Houston team 12U, 14U they are in Fl this week...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Happy Friday*

I likem Feech.

Polish Asian Speckle Trout

Cranberry Porklion Roast

Mesa Rib-Eye Salad

Specled Trout Parm

Mardi Gras Speckeled Trout

Captain Kayce Salad

Heavy Limits


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

Some feech pics


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

My oldest boy catching white bass this past Wednesday in front of our house...just liked the pic.


----------



## Blaine (Jun 4, 2012)

Pivo and kolache said:


> My neighbors hay medow


 you didnt happen to be in santa fe last week cutting?


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Blaine said:


> you didnt happen to be in santa fe last week cutting?


Nah that's a ways outta my country


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

*wood carving*

Havent posted any works in a while but getting back in the groove. Hope many more to come soon. Mixing it up a bit with the mesquite and steel. It's been fun.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Wow, great pics again this week.

My video from The Texas Mile finally got done this week. This particular run was one of my slower runs for the weekend. I think it never fails that when the cameras are rolling, I manage to do the worst job of driving. Even though it's a slow run, it's still lots of fun. The whole weekend was unforgettable and I found out tomorrow if I am going to do it again in October. If you hit a pop up box at the link, just x it down and the video should play. Troy Arhens at http://automuttproductions.com/ put the whole thing together for me.

http://www.dropbox.com/s/u6n7lcaxjkkf055/weeks%20video.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mont said:


> Wow, great pics again this week.
> 
> My video from The Texas Mile finally got done this week. This particular run was one of my slower runs for the weekend. I think it never fails that when the cameras are rolling, I manage to do the worst job of driving. Even though it's a slow run, it's still lots of fun. The whole weekend was unforgettable and I found out tomorrow if I am going to do it again in October. If you hit a pop up box at the link, just x it down and the video should play. Troy Arhens at http://automuttproductions.com/ put the whole thing together for me.
> 
> http://www.dropbox.com/s/u6n7lcaxjkkf055/weeks%20video.mp4?dl=0


I'm not AJ Foyt but 166 sounds fast to me. Nice video! Must spread.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL, at one of our properties we have about 2 acres to mow. I told the owner of our company that we should buy a tractor and I'll mow the grass (I'm the VP of the company). He says OK, buy a tractor. I pick out a small sized tractor with a mower, front end loader and a box blade (we also have some gravel parking lots that I can maintain). I send him the quote (about $22,000) and some pictures and he ask "Is there not a cab on the tractor" and I tell him no but that's ok.... LOL, he then starts a rant saying "If you are going to be driving the tractor get a tractor with a cab and some F'ing air conditioning, you are inportatnt to this company and I don't want you out there sweating", then he says "get some sort of sweeper attachment to keep our concrete areas clean". HA! $76,000 later I have a tractor to play with!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Rayburn nice and full.









--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## Darin24 (Aug 4, 2015)

great pics guys:texasflag


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

lunch today lol


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL, at one of our properties we have about 2 acres to mow. I told the owner of our company that we should buy a tractor and I'll mow the grass (I'm the VP of the company). He says OK, buy a tractor. I pick out a small sized tractor with a mower, front end loader and a box blade (we also have some gravel parking lots that I can maintain). I send him the quote (about $22,000) and some pictures and he ask "Is there not a cab on the tractor" and I tell him no but that's ok.... LOL, he then starts a rant saying "If you are going to be driving the tractor get a tractor with a cab and some F'ing air conditioning, you are inportatnt to this company and I don't want you out there sweating", then he says "get some sort of sweeper attachment to keep our concrete areas clean". HA! $76,000 later I have a tractor to play with!


Are yall hiring??? Lol


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

A few more Alaska pictures, I need to host some videos we got aprox 35 yards from a 2-3 year old brown bear after it swam the Kenai.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Mont said:


> Wow, great pics again this week.
> 
> My video from The Texas Mile finally got done this week. This particular run was one of my slower runs for the weekend. I think it never fails that when the cameras are rolling, I manage to do the worst job of driving. Even though it's a slow run, it's still lots of fun. The whole weekend was unforgettable and I found out tomorrow if I am going to do it again in October. If you hit a pop up box at the link, just x it down and the video should play. Troy Arhens at http://automuttproductions.com/ put the whole thing together for me.
> 
> http://www.dropbox.com/s/u6n7lcaxjkkf055/weeks video.mp4?dl=0


166.1 is a slow run? Heck, I'd have to clean the seat afterwards. Cool video!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My new golf cart.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Sandbox I built for my boys.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> A few more Alaska pictures, I need to host some videos we got aprox 35 yards from a 2-3 year old brown bear after it swam the Kenai.


Enjoyed the pics. Hope you can get the videos posted soon.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Random pics from this week. Enjoy!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My new golf cart.











Looks like an upgrade on the security system!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ted Gentry said:


> Looks like an upgrade on the security system!


That's Mulligan. :rotfl:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep , I know! Sabine hasn't been right for four months LOL
Getting there day by day!



surf_ox said:


> Rayburn nice and full.
> 
> View attachment 2384770
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Enjoyed the pics. Hope you can get the videos posted soon.


The Video is short and low resolution but you can get an idea how close we got. This was off of Sterling Highway in Cooper Landing.


----------

